# I Got Caught



## Fujidave (May 2, 2018)

Taking a photo of them so she snapped me..lol




She Spotted Me by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (May 2, 2018)

... you may think she's taking your picture, but she's actually reporting you to the authorities ...


----------



## Fujidave (May 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> ... you may think she's taking your picture, but she's actually reporting you to the authorities ...



She might of thought, Now he looks cute so took my snap


----------



## Gary A. (May 2, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > ... you may think she's taking your picture, but she's actually reporting you to the authorities ...
> ...


LOL!!!  

(Dude, I warned you, so don't be surprised if you get a knock during the middle of the night.  I'll take care of Sweet Susie. )


----------



## Fujidave (May 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



I think Susie would get on well with your dog.


----------



## smoke665 (May 2, 2018)

@Fujidave I've had that happen before. I've learned to give them a big smile and thumbs up. If they do the same back, all is good. If they give me the stare, while still typing on their phone I RUN!!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 2, 2018)

You were being watched.....................


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> @Fujidave I've had that happen before. I've learned to give them a big smile and thumbs up. If they do the same back, all is good. If they give me the stare, while still typing on their phone I RUN!!!!



Thank you mate, I just smiled and said I love taking photos of pretty women, so she took mine..lol


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> You were being watched.....................



I do agree.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2018)

You should have taken that as a sign to slip her your number and address


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You should have taken that as a sign to slip her your number and address



I think my wife might of had said something if I had..lol


----------

